# Personalized Prepping For Growing Your Food?



## ThatPrepperGuy (Jul 6, 2013)

One of the factors I decided on fully is learning how to grow my own food. I can live without Internet. I can live without money. However, it's hard to live without water and food.

I do believe that there's value in stacking food but I also believe that there's more value in growing your food. My question is that would you pay for personalized coaching when it comes to learning how to grow your own food? Why or why not? How much would you pay for it and what would you expect from it?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

IMO, the better way to do it would be to work for farmers who do what you want to learn, that way you could get paid for learning instead of paying for it.

As a teenager I worked for an old farmer who was so tight with his money that he could swallow a quarter and crap you $.20 change. I learned the cheapest way to grow just about everything from wheat, oats, soy beans..... to green beans and cantaloupe, cant beat first hand experience from someone who practiced it all his life.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Books and trial and error are the best ways to learn farming/gardening if you can't do what Davarm mentioned.

I'd rather buy a book than pay a person. I can always go back to the book and reread it but I'd have to repay the person.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

ThatPrepperGuy said:


> One of the factors I decided on fully is learning how to grow my own food. I can live without Internet. I can live without money. However, it's hard to live without water and food.
> 
> I do believe that there's value in stacking food but I also believe that there's more value in growing your food. My question is that would you pay for personalized coaching when it comes to learning how to grow your own food? Why or why not? How much would you pay for it and what would you expect from it?


I pay $19.95 to support PreparedSociety and receive all the personalized coaching and mentoring I need, thankyouverymuch. 
Edit: lost my temper and went off there for a sec. Dayum.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Personalized coaching ... 

Sorry, I had to smile.

I was given personalized coaching from a very early age. Mom, Dad or Grams would say, "We need to work the garden today... Then I spent just about every weekend (I could) on my Uncle C farm. (he had all the cool stuff ... critters ... )

No one needs to pay anyone ...IMO ... As a farmer I have taken in a number of folks wanting to learn how to do this that or another. The lady down the road wanted to learn how to milk a goat. No, problem ... I told her what time I milked and she came to watch at first, then to help.

Same thing with the garden, I have never turned away someone wanting to learn/help. (And they always went home with some fresh veggies.) 

So I agree with the others ... working for a farmer/helping a farmer, books and a forum like this ... 

Why would a person pay for something they don't have to ...


----------

